# How much is plane worth?



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes, another help me identify this plane LOL. My neighbor has this plane that he wants to get rid of. What type of plane is it (#4 etc..) and how much do you think it is worth?

It is a Craftsman


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

What it's worth is what he can get someone to pay for it. I wouldn't give more than $20.

Oh, it appears to be a copy of a #4, possibly a #3. A #4 would be about 9½" long.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

On EBay I see sellers asking crazy prices.

Today's listings.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=craftsman+hand+plane

I would offer $10. These were an inexpensive line of hand planes.

If the blade is 1 3/4in wide it is equivalent to Stanley #3.

If the blade is 2in wide, it is equivalent to Stanley #4.


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

I think woodwart hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

I _seldom _use nails!


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

O.K. you got it wrong.But I would`dt pay any more than 20.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I would say its a Craftsman made by Millers Falls. I would say its worth about $10.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

timetestedtools said:


> I would say its a Craftsman made by Millers Falls. I would say its worth about $10.


I have what may be the same plane, but I was given mine 1972 by the kids as a Christmas gift. I was wondering about the manufacturer...did Miller Falls do most of the Craftsman planes? I still have mine, more for sentimental value than anything....


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

i buy planes in that condition for $2 to $10.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

Craftsman planes where made pretty much buy everybody at some point. Sargent, Stanley and millers falls made a large portion. They were just like the manufactures line, so although they are less valuable because they say craftsman, they make the exact same user.


----------

